# All my grades are going down hill...



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ever since a dramatic moment happend in my life, my social anxiety developed and I've lost friends. I thought I should focus on grades, but now even those are getting bad. I feel like I'm failing at life. I can't even concentrate on school anymore. I know I need to take it step by step, but I feel as if highschool is draining me.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Hailey,

That sucks. It sounds tough. 

I don't know what to say. 

I have sometimes problems focusing in school (college) because of no friends. 

I wonder what could help.

Counselors in school? 

Perhaps a supportive instructor?

Family even?

I don't know. I'm just culling potential resources and modes of support. 

I don't know if this helps not.

But for sure, I'm sorry grades are hurting you. I hope you do find an answer.

Hoping the best for you in your situation.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

It just helps to even be heard by someone really, so thank you for replying. Um, I went to the school councler and she told me even though I have ups and downs coping with my mentally ill biological family that found me on myspace, I'm going through the same thing as everyone else. Then she compared me to her 200 dollar driving fine. Haha. I think she needs so therapy as well.

My adoptive family is supportive which is great, but my mom is really angry with my grades so she yells alot as if she plays the role of mom and dad.

So I guess I just need to focus more, perhaps.

I don't think many adopted kids find their families in such a shock so its too bad I have no one to communicate with.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey, I'm sorry about your situation.

Though good luck in trying to focus. I hope you have a still good year.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I know exactly what you are going through, Hailey. It's been a while since I was in highschool, but I'll never forget what it was like. My grades were straight C's and D's, I had very few friends, but as time went on I hung out with them less and less till I never did in my senior year. I never joined any clubs or sports. Highschool drained me emotionally and physically. My mom was really strict too. It seemed she was yelling at me everyday after school about my grades, which never helped and just seemed to make things worse. By the time senior year was about half over, I honestly thought I wouldn't be able to make it. But I just took it day by day. I saw the teachers for extra help when I needed it. I wish I did more, but I got through. But, when you get to college it will get better. When I got to college it was like a weight was lifted off me. I know it's really hard, it was for me too. But just take it a day at a time and you'll be fine!


----------



## Hailz91 (Mar 28, 2008)

I dont even feel intellegent enough to go to college. Thats how low my self esteem is. Im worried im going be some hobo on the street holding an uneducated sign and licking crumbs off candy wrappers. If thats my fate, shoot me. Not really, but I don't want to stoop to that level at all.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Hailz91 said:


> I dont even feel intellegent enough to go to college. Thats how low my self esteem is. Im worried im going be some hobo on the street holding an uneducated sign and licking crumbs off candy wrappers. If thats my fate, shoot me. Not really, but I don't want to stoop to that level at all.


I am sure you are an extremely intelligent person! And you will not end up on the street. I actually found college to be much easier than high school. Highschool is definately not for everyone. It doesn't mean your are not intelligent. Have considered going to a community college first? It's a great stepping stone to prepare you. My GPA went from a 2.0 in highschool to 3.5 in college. It's not that the work was easier, but I could work at my own pace and the scheduel was much more flexible. I would suggest that. But believe me that college is a very different experience from high school.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive most of the time had trouble with keeping grades at adequate level meaning avoiding academic probation so I left university or about half a year.


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

I never went to college.

I don't think i could deal with it.


----------

